

Ask HN: Better missed connections - idea_man

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve always liked the missed connections on craigslist. It&#x27;s when you come across random people around you, and you want to reach out to them but due to various reasons (confidence, circumstances, timing, etc) you didn&#x27;t. But that feeling bothers you till you want to get it out somewhere.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s an app where people &quot;subscribe&quot; to these attributes, like &quot;girl with red dress who was at caltrain station in Palo Alto&quot;, and if someone sends a message to these attributes and you would get notified. It&#x27;s an interesting search and matching problem to solve, but do you guys think it&#x27;s useful?<p>There are other use cases for a service like this when all the features are built. But I think missed connections would be a perfect fit as a MVP. Any thoughts?
======
crushfeed
I have created an Android app that solves this exact problem. It's called
Crush Feed. Login with Facebook or manually and create a personal description
e.g ethnicity/eye colour/hair colour etc. When you post on the app you'll use
the same values to describe your crush. If a user matches a certain number of
values they receive an alert. It's early days and certainly MV at the moment.
I'm currently working on new features to make the product more interactive. If
you want to know more reach me at contact@thecrushfeed.com.

check out the app here
[https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=OC5FVN...](https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=OC5FVNqDD4fT7QaDo4GYCA&url=https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer%3Fid%3DCrush%2BFeed&ved=0CCUQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHai19GY0EFwv6Bo3k0Uuk2lvFIXw&sig2=Tcf5NOB_yxi3yFa4l4Vsgw)
[https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=OC5FVN...](https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=OC5FVNqDD4fT7QaDo4GYCA&url=https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer%3Fid%3DCrush%2BFeed&ved=0CCUQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHai19GY0EFwv6Bo3k0Uuk2lvFIXw&sig2=Tcf5NOB_yxi3yFa4l4Vsgw)

------
elliottburris
I'm in the process of putting the finishing touches on Slipper, which is
basically what you're talking about. I've developed a number of algorithms
that intelligently route posts to individuals based on a number of
characteristics (including physical appearance & location, as you mentioned
above).

We require facebook authentication, but we require no manual input from the
user, so no need to subscribe to attributes or anything. All the analysis and
routing comes from our back-end

Check out our splash page at SlipperApp.com. If you want to talk more, shoot
me an email at elliott @ slipper app dot com - I can shoot you a beta download
link if you'd like, and I love talking missed connections!

